# Israeli Meteor NF cockpit colors



## hawkeye2an (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking for any info on Israeli Meteor NF interior colors. Attached images are of the Pima Air Museum's latest to come out of restoration. They painted the interior all black. Then again they painted the exterior like a shiny pumpkin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)

According to the IAF Gloster Meteor (The IAF Aircraft Series 07) book, the T-7,F-8 and FR-9 came to Israel in the NMF. The NF-13 and T-7.5 arrived in the Blue/Brown/Grey camouflage. At the end of 1962 the IAF decided to repaint all Meteors with one the same camo scheme. The used the gloss paints RAL5008, FS30215 and RAL7044 ( FS35622). The NF.13 had the undersides of the FS36081. The cockpits were of the black.
After the Six-days War, the IAF changed the camo to the Brown/Green/Sand/Light Blue scheme,. But the IAF Meteors never were painted with that. The exception was the NF-13 no.57.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Oct 4, 2021)

Wurger said:


> According to the IAF Gloster Meteor (The IAF Aircraft Series 07) book, the T-7,F-8 and FR-9 came to Israel in the NMF. The NF-13 and T-7.5 arrived in the Blue/Brown/Grey camouflage. At the end of 1962 the IAF decided to repaint all Meteors with one the same camo scheme. The used the gloss paints RAL5008, FS30215 and RAL7044 ( FS35622). The NF.13 had the undersides of the FS36081. The cockpits were of the black.
> After the Six-days War, the IAF changed the camo to the Brown/Green/Sand/Light Blue scheme,. But the IAF Meteors never were painted with that. The exception was the NF-13 no.57.


thanks


----------

